# Shimano Speedmaster Sea Trout - JETZT ZUM HAMMERPREIS!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (18. März 2011)

*Hallo Angelfreunde,*​ 



*ab sofort haben wir die SHIMANO *
*SpeedMaster Sea Trout *
*nur für 139.95€ hier *
*bei uns im Shop!*​ 




​ 



Angelcenter-Kassel bei Facebook:​ 




 ​ 




Unsere Seite steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber mit eurer Hilfe werden wir wachsen!​ 



Ihr findet bei uns Infos zum Angelcenter-Kassel, Bilder, Videos und hoffentlich bald auch viele Bilder, Videos und Beiträge von Euch!​ 








Das Illex Kunstködersortiment wird natürlich ständig erweitert...​ 


*Aktuelle Neuheiten & Angebote finden Sie hier:*​ 


*Neue Produkte*​ 


*Unsere Angebote*​ 





​


----------

